# Gaming Maus - ähnlich wie Microsoft Sidewinder



## CHAOSChewie (29. Oktober 2015)

*Gaming Maus - ähnlich wie Microsoft Sidewinder*

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine neue Gaming Maus zulegen. Momentan habe ich die R.A.T. 7 von MadCatz und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Die Maus ist allerdings in die Jahre gekommen und es stört mich dass die Seitentasten horizontal angebracht sind. Vor der R.A.T.7 hatte ich eine Microsoft Sidewinder und war sehr zufrieden. Vor allem haben mich die vertikalen Seitentasten begeistert. Leider gibt es die Sidewinder nur noch gebraucht zu horrenden Preisen zu kaufen... Kennt ihr eine Maus mit vertikalen Seitentasten? 
Ich möchte hier gleich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht von MMO Mäusen mit 12 Tasten an der Seite spreche. Das sind mir eindeutig zu viele Tasten.

Beste Grüße,
CHAOSChewie


----------



## Vordack (29. Oktober 2015)

Moin, wenn Du mit Seitentasten die Tasten für den Daumen meinst würde ich Dir diese empfehlen: 

Sharkoon Fireglider: Neue Gaming-Maus im Hands-on-Test


----------



## CHAOSChewie (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja ich meine mit den Seitentasten die Tasten für den Daumen. Die Fireglider und die Dark Glider habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut allerdings liegen bei beiden die Seitentasten nicht wirklich vertikal übereinander.


----------



## Vordack (29. Oktober 2015)

Achso Du meinst daß die Seitentasten VERTIKAL übereinander liegen... ich hatte früher auch die SW, kann mich daran aber nicht erinnern. Nein, bei der Fireglider sind die nebeneinander.

Naja, viel Glück


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Das ist schwierig, denn dass die Daumentasten "voreinander" platziert sind hat sich halt etabliert. Ich kenne das Problem selber, da ich keine großen Hände habe und die Hand auch immer sehr weit hinten auf der Maus hab - an die vordere der beiden Daumentasten bei den typischen Mäusen komme ich daher gar nicht ran, ohne umzugreifen. Die Taste ist für mich daher nutzlos. 

Hier Drückend überlegen: Tipps zu Mäusen und Marktübersicht  gab es am Wochendende ein Maus-Special, da kannst du zumindest schon Mal schauen, was es für Mäuse in Deinem Budgetbereich gibt, und dann vlt auf Basis der sonstigen Dinge wie Laser vs optisch und Anzahl Tasten dann die Mäuse unter die Lupe nehmen. Eine "MMO"-Maus wäre ja sicherlich etwas übertrieben, nur um Dein Problem zu lösen - also so eine zB http://www.amazon.de/Mad-Catz-M-M-O-TE-Gaming-Maus/dp/B00MHTF1MO  da hast du halt viele Tasten an der Seite, auch untereinander.


Eine Möglichkeit wäre zum Beispiel die Logitech G502, wenn sie Dir nicht zu teuer ist Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   da hast du zwar auch "horizontal" platzierte Daumentasten, aber du hast oben und unten je zwei, so dass du (siehe zweites Bild) am Ende die Tasten G7 und G5 doch quasi "übereinander" liegen. G7 liegt zwar ein BISSCHEN weiter vorne, aber vlt geht das ja noch.

Oder vielleicht - wenn Dein Problem wie bei mir gelagert ist - wäre eine Maus okay, bei der die Daumentasten nicht so weit vorne liegen. Da könnte man dann den "hinteren" Button mit leicht angewinkeltem und den vorderen mit leicht ausgestrecktem Daumen problemlos bedienen.

Allgemein wäre es natürlich anzuraten, dass du mal in einen Saturn, MediaMarkt oder so gehst und Mäuse probegreifst. Grad die Logitech sollte dort auch verfügbar sein. Denn auch wenn es auf einem Bild zu passen scheint, kann es sein, dass es am Ende "ungemütlich" für DEINE Hand ist und du mit der Maus nicht glücklich wirst.


----------



## CHAOSChewie (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe eher das Problem, dass mein Daumen eher zu weit vorne liegt und ich somit nur die vordere Taste ohne Probleme bedienen kann. Die übliche Anordnung finde ich von der Bewegung für den Daumen sehr umständlich, aber das scheint eine seltenes persönliches Problem zu sein.

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge von dir Herbboy. Die Logitech G502 sieht sehr interessant aus. Ich werde mir die Dark Glider und die Logitech G502 auf jeden Fall mal im Laden anschauen  und danach entscheiden. Eine MMO Maus scheint mir wirklich zu übertrieben zu sein für das Problem


----------

